# مشروع تدفئة بكافة مخططاته وحساباته



## gh_ounie (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وارجوا الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود متميز من شخص تبدو علية ملامح التميز 
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء المتميز دائما"
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
جاري الان التنزيل
ولو في اي سؤال ان شاء الله هبلغك بية
الف شكر لك , وجزاك الله كل الخير
اخوك / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## O.H.T.L (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل.


----------



## khateeb45 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير اذا كان بالامكان ان تفيدنا بكيفية حساب احمال التدفئة بالماء الساخن بواسطة انابيب البكس تحت الارض ( لتدفئة الارض)


----------



## الصانع (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته 
ما شاء الله مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmmostafaa (16 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور علي الموضوع*

الله ينور علي المجهود اللي انتا عمله ده ورينا يوفقك ونتمني المزيد من العمل


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (18 فبراير 2007)

المشروع رووووعة... تسلم


----------



## pilot_789 (25 فبراير 2007)

الله يكرمكم

بس كان لي طلب 

اي كتاب يفيد من فضلكم عن Testing , Adjusting And Balancing

Tab

سواء Smacna
Or
Nebb
Or 
Aabc

ضروري جدا

وشكرا


----------



## medkamel (27 فبراير 2007)

merci merci w barake alah fika


----------



## abduljalil ali (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير بكل حرف في المشروع


----------



## الطموني (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير
ولكن يا اخي الملف يوجد فيه فيروس
يرجا التاكد من سلامته


----------



## محمد الرمالى (12 مارس 2007)

كيف اتعامل مع الموقع وازاى اقدر انزل اللى عايزة منه


----------



## Saloomm (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## ابو رند (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد بعونه تعالى


----------



## *سيدرا* (14 مارس 2007)

مش عم يفتح عندي


----------



## palguy (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاديكو (18 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية بس للأسف ما فتح عندي بتمنى منك تحل المشكلة اذا ما بغلبك
والف شكر الك


----------



## حامدمحمدالتريكي (19 مارس 2007)

مش عم بيفتح عندي


----------



## m_i_r78 (19 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## وليد الدويك (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور ولكن يوجد مشكلة في التحميل


----------



## bilal72 (19 مارس 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng. Aiman (20 مارس 2007)

ما عم يفتح معي
مو عارف ليش


----------



## eng.mohad (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng. Aiman (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير 
ورينا يوفقك ونتمني المزيد من العمل


----------



## هيام سعيد (28 مارس 2007)

نحن على استعداد للرد على اي سؤال فيما يخص التدفئه المركزية دراسة تنفيذ صيانة الشبكة و الحراق و اعطال الحراقات


----------



## أبو أسحاق (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (29 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## boora (30 مارس 2007)

المشروع رووووعة... تسلم:14:


----------



## m_i_r78 (30 مارس 2007)

*هيام سعيد*

نحن على استعداد للرد على اي سؤال فيما يخص التدفئه المركزية دراسة تنفيذ صيانة الشبكة و الحراق و اعطال الحراقاتشكرا على جهودك.احتاج معلومات عن التدفئة تحت البلاط طريقة الحساب .م. محمد


----------



## mohamed shmran (31 مارس 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

*مشكور اعمالك الزينة نرجوا الاستمرار*


----------



## هيام سعيد (1 أبريل 2007)

الزميل gh اشكر هذه المشاركه المفيدة و على ما اعتقد يمكن فتح حوار لتبادل المعلومات وشكرا


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ثائر الجودي (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## yas_bas (6 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## niyaz77 (6 أبريل 2007)

المشروع رووووعة... تسلم


----------



## حامدمحمدالتريكي (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز شو ما بيفتح عندي


----------



## سليمان عيدي (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس يحيى (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حازم نجم (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وافادك الله كما افدتنا


----------



## syamand (11 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الملف رائع اخي


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكوور اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## starmido (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (14 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عااافيه


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (14 أبريل 2007)

اريد المساعدة من اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة
أريد معلومات عن مختلف أنواع التدفئة المتواجدة في بيوت الدجاج مع الصور ءان أمكن من الداخل والخارج


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (15 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------



## فاديكو (18 أبريل 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما حدا فادني بالمشروع تبعي للأسف 
ارجو التكرم بذلك!!!!!!!!!
المشروع هو ( قنوات شبكات التدفئة المركزية)
اي معلومة عنها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## taki2003 (20 أبريل 2007)

شكراً انا عندي مشروع تخرج حق مبنى بالكامل


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

بس كان يهمنى كتابة القوانين والمعادلات


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (20 مايو 2007)

أرجو ا منك توضيح كيفية حساب حمل التسرب مع العلاقة المستعملة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (20 مايو 2007)

ممكن أخى شرح كيفية حساب حمل التسرب مع العلاقة المستعملة ءان أمكن و جزاك الله الف خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## coco_2006 (20 مايو 2007)

*ياسين محسن*

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك واللي دلنا عليك


----------



## راية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن عبدو (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ويخليك لينا دائما يارب


----------



## electro_mody (26 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx wish 2 c more


----------



## boughandora (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيمن تعلم علم وعلمه
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز , ونشد على يدك , ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## عمر فاضل ايوب (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و اللهم أجعله نجم في التبريد والتكيف بين المهندسين


----------



## محمد طلال اليوسف (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الك كتير وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## زليخا (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ميرا1985 (25 أبريل 2009)

موفق دوووووووووم يا رب 
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## إبن جبير (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر أخي الكريم ، يبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتكامل (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع الجميل و المفيد


----------



## السمرقندي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*ً


----------



## agaaaas (28 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك


----------



## ramz (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ارجو الافادة لقوانين التدفئة الارضية


----------



## سمير شربك (29 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## mahmouduae (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALI.ANAS (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## agaaaas (31 يوليو 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## عمر جودة (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قيس مصطفى (13 نوفمبر 2012)

سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ومجهود ممتاز


----------



## ahmadkhaled (20 يونيو 2014)

thanks lovly eng


----------

